# US Taxes while traveling abroad.. main residence still USA?



## sabid15 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have filled out a W2 with my employer and am being paid at my US address. However, I will be traveling the world for the majority of 2015 (about 9/12 months). Can I still be paid to my US address and pay taxes like I lived in the US all year? Will I need to do anything special?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

From the US perspective you can probably just continue as if you were living in the US. I assume that while abroad you're not staying in one country long enough to be considered tax resident, and that you'll be fine with tourist visas and all that?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, what Nononymous said. Actually, no matter where you live in the world, you're supposed to continue reporting and paying US taxes precisely as if you were still back there. IF you are actually working overseas and can meet the requirements of either the physical presence test or the bona fide resident test, then you may be able to exclude your "earned income" (i.e. salary) from US taxation - but in your case it sounds like it's not likely you'll manage the tests in any event. (Physical presence test requires you to be outside the US for at least 330 days during a period of 12 consecutive months. Take a look at IRS Publication 54 if you're interested.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

